# بنات اخر 2 درزن من كريم تريتوسبوت العجيب



## فتوو الدلوعة (19 يونيو 2010)

مرحباااااااااااااااااااااااا
كيفكم 
اخر درزنين من كريم تريتوسبوت لتفتيح الاماكن الداكنة 
سعر الجملة 23 ريال 
والمفرد 30 ريال 
ولي تبغى ترسل على الخاص 
قبل نفاذ الكمية :sm78:​


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (19 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بنات اخر 2 درزن من كريم تريتوسبوت العجيب*

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك


----------



## أحلى منى (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بنات اخر 2 درزن من كريم تريتوسبوت العجيب*

مشكورة ع العرض بس بسالك انا سمعت عن الكريم هذا بس خايفة اجرب لان بشرتي حساسة وحاليا ارضع بشو تنصحيني ولكي مني جزيل الشكررررررررررر


----------



## سلافة (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بنات اخر 2 درزن من كريم تريتوسبوت العجيب*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## أبومشعل999 (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: بنات اخر 2 درزن من كريم تريتوسبوت العجيب*

الله يرزقنا ويرزقكم


----------

